# My horse, dog, & snake(s)



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I will just post pics since this is why we are all here no??

Dartanion - paint horse








Dartanion's Bestfriend/Show buddy Bippity Bobin Along








Summer trail ride/swim =D








A pic of us at state when I use to do Juniors =D

Pongo - My puppy dog!








Can you not tell I is sleeping??








MY STICK!!!









Pongo looking out the window, his favorite place in the house. 


The Snakies
Dexter, normal Red Tailed Boa – female, need a better name for her lol.








Just chilling with me watching some Netflicks.








Enjoying a nice soak in her water bowl.









Feather Stone, Motley het Albino RTB 

























Sandy, Lemon Kenyan Sand Boa
























Sandy and her half sister Dusty

Dusty, Tangerine(sp) Kenyan Sand Boa

















Moe, Normal Rosy Boa








He actually escaped and we JUST found him today so I don’t have as many photos of him as everyone else. 

Wall*e, Normal California King Snake

















Eddie – Normal Leopard Gecko, also a female with a male name lol

























Also (figured I would ask first) I have some feeding pictures of the snakes eating FROZEN/THAWED prey and NEVER the rats I currently own. They are my pets and babies and none of my snakes are larger enough to eat rats in any case so they are plenty safe =) If anyone wants me to post these just let me know, they aren’t nasty or anything like that. Pretty much a bunch of constriction photos and some cool swallowing photos.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I wouldn't mind seeing them.  I love your snakes, they are simply stunning. They make me miss my little girl, Majik. (Common gopher snake)

I'm happy to see another person who feeds frozen, I've always fed frozen to my herps, and will when I get more. I am sadly herp-free currently, but at some point in my life would like a boa.

Lovely horse, too, you take good photos.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*WARNING!!!!!: Photos after this post are of the snakes eating FROZEN prey.*



Kinsey said:


> I wouldn't mind seeing them.  I love your snakes, they are simply stunning. They make me miss my little girl, Majik. (Common gopher snake)
> 
> I'm happy to see another person who feeds frozen, I've always fed frozen to my herps, and will when I get more. I am sadly herp-free currently, but at some point in my life would like a boa.
> 
> Lovely horse, too, you take good photos.


Thank you for the complament! I try but I can't lie, I do not always succed(sp) lol. That's a real bummer you are herpless atm BUT I expect pictures for when you do re-herp yourself =D. I will post some photos of them eating right below this and put a little warning as best I can just incase there are some people who might not want to see the photos.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine either eat the thawed food or go hungry- they usually decide to eat it after a couple weeks of being offered it and nothing else. I am unwilling to feed live no matter what, so they have to eat what they're offered.

I will definitly post pictures, but it may be a while. I'm likely not getting anymore pets for a while, graduating in 2 years and have 12 pets, many of whom will not be able to come with me when I move out, and my parents will be stuck caring for them until I find a giant property or something.

Love the photos, I never could get any action shots of Majik eating, she ate pinkies very quickly. Took maybe two swallows until they were out of sight, and nothing but a moving bump. My White's Tree frog didn't like pinkies, but was never offered them until he got older. He passed last summer. I had him for 11 years and he was likely older than that, so he had a good long life.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I am sorry you lost him =( I only had one snake I almost broke down and gave live food to unil hunger got the better of him. Some people think this sounds mean but if you really think about it I would rather have him be hungry and finally give in that recive a serious injry from a live prey item.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Um, this is great you both think it's okay to post the pics of the snake eating the dead mice. But I KNOW people are not gonna like that.
Please remove them.

This is not a biased opinion I have my own snakes and I also feed frozen thawed but it's just not appropriate for the forum, someone will get upset by them.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Kiko said:


> Please remove them.


and how do you suggest I do this? I know you can edit a post for a couple of minutes after it's posted but last I checked Mods are the only ones who can delete, lock, and edit posts... Obviously they are already gone but if they had still been up there?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah no, no pictures please...

i'm not sure how post editing works for members. you can't delete your own posts but you can report them with the link at the bottom right and we will receive email notifications about it and remove it asap. one of us is almost always around


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Jaguar said:


> i'm not sure how post editing works for members. you can't delete your own posts but you can report them with the link at the bottom right and we will receive email notifications about it and remove it asap. one of us is almost always around


Thank you for the info =)


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

Your horse is a lovely type. I'm rather fond of the slightly chunkier sorts


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you snippet! I had an OTTB (off the track TB) and while she was a big 16.1H girl she was so slender I was worried she would break her legs doing much of anything lol.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I've always been worried I'd break a TB if I was to get on one. Give me a nice cob or a stocky pony any day of the week, they just feel a lot more usable then a pretty, but slender, TB or warmblood. 

I think I like your chap because he reminds me of my mums horse, only he is smaller and grey. He also has a friendly face, and I'm a sucker for a big blaze


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

oh my goodness yes Blazes are amazing IMO lol. I'm a total sucker for loud colored paints but let me tell you cleaning those legs in winterish months before a show is a pain in the you know where lol.


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

You have some really stunning snakes!


----------

